# Stuart Florida, Port St. Lucie



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

My wife and I went out and flyfished with Capt. Michael Mauri yesterday. We started at 5 am and fished some green light docks first for snook. My wife caught her first snook off the docks. At sun up we moved to the beaches for a couple more snook before heading offshore to fish for Bonita off of a wreck. The Bonita fishing was slow, but my wife did manage to hook two but didn’t land either of them. Her first was a very large Bonita that got eaten by a monster Goliath grouper while she was trying to bring it in. Caught a a number of jacks, way too many blue runners, and landed one king fish. All in all we had a lot of fun. We stayed at River Palms Cottages in Jensen Beach and recommend it. The rooms were clean and they have parking for boat trailers. Tomorrow we travel to Florida City where I hope to catch a Peacock Bass on a fly. From there we’re heading down to Key West for a few days.


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

Got my bucket list Peacock Bass on the fly!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job on all your catch


----------

